# My kitties as goofy dragons! :)



## Gwatches (Oct 3, 2015)

Gwatches










Kotick










Pazuzu










Musta


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Cuties!  They look pretty content with wearing those costumes! :kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How cute. 

My girls would kill me in my sleep.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

That is so cute!

If I tried that with Abigail, we would have a nice shredded pile of cloth all over the house!


----------



## Gwatches (Oct 3, 2015)

They're actually pretty good about costumes. 
​ Gwatches










Kotick










Pazuzu


----------



## Gwatches (Oct 3, 2015)

Also Pazuzu seems to make paths with socks. Is that normal? 8O​ ​ 








I'll hear a muffled meow and look and there will be socks.​


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Kitties are adorable,it is amazing that you can put them in costumes. Mine would get them off somehow.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How cute! Love it! I tried putting a Santa hat on mine and they still have not forgiven me.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

How adorable! I could probably get Shadow to keep something like that on but no way would Chino put up with it.

Marie-Lol


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

How cute, surprising there not trying to get them off!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Your kitties are beautiful - I just can't believe you have FOUR kitties willing to wear costumes!  

Makings paths with socks...one of the members here, howsefrau, has a cat who is obsessed with sock trails. Let me see if I can find the thread with the pics/video. Here it is: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/317250-taffy-caught-act-sock-hunting-finally.html
The link to the video in post #10 is longer but better quality. It's hilarious!


----------



## Gwatches (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone!  They are all fairly mellow.











Gratch loves watching his fishies.










Pazuzu wants to join the dark side.










Kotick is usually like this on the floor.










And Musta is a doily.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg...that last pic of Musta is awesome!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

:luv


----------

